# Em's surgery



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. Well, just as I thought, the ACL is now completely torn. Surgery will be tomorrow am. Hopefully she can come home tormorrow evening. He said it will depend 'on where she is on the surgery schedule." Lets hope she is first or soon afterwards so she can come home. I'm going to ask if there is someone there during the night. Otherwise, why not have her at home?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no, Susan! Hopefully this will be the last big thing for any of them!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

called this am to see where she is on the schedule. She should be having the surgery as I am typing. Hopefully he'll let her go home tonight. I'll update you all.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor Emmie, I hope it all goes well and she is back home safe ASAP.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I went and picked up Emmie this pm. She is in her pen safely, sleeping off the anesthetic. She ate a few pieces of cheese,in the car, but nothing since we got home. Too sleepy. She has a bandage on this time. Last time he took it off when she went home, but he left it on since she wasn't staying there. I am to check her little toes that are sticking out the bottom, to make sure they aren't swollen.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor little munchkin...hope she had a comfortable night...hugs....


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Em had a good night. Nothing that I heard at all. She did not get up when I came to her pen this am, but did get up to eat. I have her pen open so she could come out, but she choses to stay inside. I have set up a 'bed' made of folded up beach towel and a soft flannel sheet folded up, since she can't fit too well in her crate. Bandage looks good, and she is ignoring it. Pooped and peed. So all is well so far.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

glad to hear she is doing so well. Chico had that surgery on his back leg....but recovered very nicely.... hope the best for Em and a speedy recovery...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update. She is doing OK. She still (L4 days post op) doesn't want to 'join' us in the dining room, nor does she seem interested in being mobile. She toddles accross the living room to her carrier and spends alot of time in there. Yesterday she asked to come into my room for my naptime. She insisted on dragging herself accross the bed (I, of course lifted her up) for a back rub (a routine we have), but didn't come back for a belly rub at the end of the nap!


----------

